# Scioto v. Darby Creek?



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

So I have a question, and hoping you folks can help me out. I have only fished the Scioto chasing smallies this season, found a hole and stuck to it. However, now I am wanting to explore Big Darby Creek or is it even worth it? I hear the river is diverse in fish, this true? Is the confluence of the three rivers a good starting point? Never fished here, hoping y'all can point me in the right direction to atleast some public access points. Hints, tips, advice, suggestions are also greatly appreciated. Tight lines. MP


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

P-478 The creek is indeed diverse in fish species as well as other aquatic organisms. The confluence is an easy place to start, but it gets hammered pretty good there. You might have to walk a ways up or downstream, but that's usually much better fishing there. Unfortunately, this time of year the water is starting to cool down, so wading can get chilly. Try other less visited spots. When you find a spot with no paths on either bank with some riffles and or deep holes then you should do good. Live minnies are great now, but Rebel Wee Craws, Rapalas, and jigs in white or chartreuse are good too. below is a link for public access points. Good luck.

http://www.ohiodnr.gov/watercraft/streams/bigdarby/tabid/2409/Default.aspx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The only 3 river confluence is the Big Walnut, Alum and Blacklick, which turns into Big Walnut, the confluence on Darby is the little flows into the big at alkire road, and yes it get hammered, stay away from easy access on all of our central ohio rivers and you'll catch fish, plenty of them.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. I do stand corrected about the confluence, however, the point I was trying to make is I want to explore new central Ohio rivers and fish diversity. Is the Darby or Big Walnut the right river to do so? I have caught my smallies for the season, and wouldn't mind finding a nice saugeye, walleye, steelie bit. Tight lines. MP


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

In the Big Darby (BG) you'll get diversity. Channel cats, occasional shovelheads, LM's, some saugeye, carp, gar, suckers, rockies, drum, and creek chubs are the predominant fish there, but no walleye or steelies. Until we get more rain, BG is very low, so as usual, try to find fairly deep runs and holes, and don't overlook weed groups for as long as they last for the season. Work the weeds in close, some of the above mentioned fish are holding there. Also, right now there is alot of downfalls from IKE. More structure = more holding areas. Good luck.


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

Tips for darby all sound good as everyone has mentioned... as far as access points for the Darby Ceek...Try going into the State Park and takeing the trail... the walk isnt that bad and it leads to good access to the water inwhich u can easily wade this time of year.. have had some success with smallies there but nothing over a pound or 2... good luck.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

If you are looking for diversity in fish, you may want to head south of Columbus on the Scioto, down towards Chillicothe.
If you are specifically looking for walleyes and steelies, than you need to hit the streams dumping into Lake Erie.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

andyman said:


> If you are looking for diversity in fish, you may want to head south of Columbus on the Scioto, down towards Chillicothe.



Just curious, what kinds of diverse fish species are you refering to? I believe the lower branch of the Scioto has lower QHEI scores than the cleaner upper branches- which a a test of biota and aquatic habitat. The only "diverse" fish species that I can think of would be fish from the Ohio River that make it up to the first dam, which isnt anywhere near Chillicothe.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

there are a decent amount of spotted bass in the scioto south of columbus, right?

I'm not sure if they have a similar population in columbus/north of columbus.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

symba said:


> Just curious, what kinds of diverse fish species are you refering to? I believe the lower branch of the Scioto has lower QHEI scores than the cleaner upper branches- which a a test of biota and aquatic habitat. The only "diverse" fish species that I can think of would be fish from the Ohio River that make it up to the first dam, which isnt anywhere near Chillicothe.


Saugeye, drum, spotted bass, white bass, smallmouth bass, largemouth bass, crappie, catfish, shad....even the occassional sturgeon.

His original question was Scioto vs. Darby as it pertains to multispecies fishing.
Granted the Darby is a wildly diverse system, but it is definately predominately a smallmouth fishery.
The lower Scioto on the other hand, is truly more of a mixed bag.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

symba most of the diveristy in the darby is in the the minnow, darter and madtom groups, in fact the darby is the only home to the probably extinct scioto madtom, only 18 have ever been collected. in the darby most of the sportfish are spotted and smallmouth bass, channel and small flatheads, crappie, rockbass, sunfish, sauger and drum. there are walleye, white bass, muskie, rouge and poss. natural saugeye, pickerel(grass not chain) and yes they have stocked sturgeon in the scioto. 
by the way guys, you can catch all these fish and more(aside from the sturgeon, but you'll win the lotery twice before you catch one in the scioto) in every major trib to the ohio river. some tribs are MUCH better if you are looking to catch 15 species on hook and line than the darby or the scioto. it is rightfully famous for diveristy but it is because of its protected species, bluebreast, tippicanoe, spotted and E. sand darters, northern and scioto madtoms, and probably some minnows that I can't remember. also, dont get bait in the darby unless you can ID well, really well, the fines on those species I just listed start at $250 and go to $1000 for possesion, per fish, and some are common in the darby, dont put it in your bucket unless you know what it is.
sorry for the lecture, I'm a nerd I couldnt help myself


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

this time of year (low water)try the BD closer to Circleville. Spring (higher water) closer to Marysville. It is very diverse. Last Nov I caught a yellow bass (like white bass but gold, especially around the belly).


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry, but there has never been a yellow bass officially collected in ohio, I wish there was because I would love to catch one hook and line. it was probably a odd colored white or hybrid, if you do ever get one with two or three brocken stripes below the lateral line and a yellow hue, and it is less than 10in, take a pick and send it to the dnr.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

are yellow bass smaller than white bass? I think I used to catch them all the time in Indiana.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

andyman said:


> Saugeye, drum, spotted bass, white bass, smallmouth bass, largemouth bass, crappie, catfish, shad....even the occassional sturgeon.
> 
> His original question was Scioto vs. Darby as it pertains to multispecies fishing.
> Granted the Darby is a wildly diverse system, but it is definately predominately a smallmouth fishery.
> The lower Scioto on the other hand, is truly more of a mixed bag.


Ive caught all of those fish on the scioto, north and south of Columbus(minus sturgeon). I wouldnt necessarily call that "diversity," but whatever floats your bobber. All I am trying to say is that the lower scioto and upper scioto seem to have the same potential for fishing (minus flatheads).


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You won't find the insane sauger population in the US either. Anywhere below greenlawn, they are what you catch mostly. For me, 1 in 4 have been saugeye. The only reason US lacks the diversity is because after everything turned to crap in the 19th/20th centuries, the upper was inhibited by dams. These dams prevent migration from species that the LS was also lacking during these hard times. Clean tributaries such as Big Darby, Salt Creek, and possibly Paint Creek (there are others, even on the Ohio R., I know) acted as kind of a holdout for these intolerant species. When water quality returned, the fish did too, but were restricted to areas south of Greenlawn. The Olentangy still has some holdout rarities (bluebreast, possibly tippiecanoe), but those populations are probably either stagnant, or on the decline.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Symba,
I'm more than familiar with the upper Scioto. I live within 2 minutes. All I'm saying that if I was looking at the Darby vs Scioto for diversity, I'd slide down to Chilli on the Scioto. 
Personally, I can catch smallies all day and never get tired of it, so I definately prefer the upper for that. But if I was looking to mix it up, I'd head south.
If I was truly trying to catch some crazy stuff out of rivers, I head to some small tribs to the Ohio that I'd rather not advertise on here. Probably tie on a steel leader for the toothy critters.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

symba what dams are you talking about on the upper scioto? there are only two north of oshay and each one is within 30 miles of each other. i have not fished the darby a whole lot but i would say that the northern parts of the sci have been my go to spots all year. There are plenty of fish in the northern strecth but you have to know how to fish for them and where to fish for them. this year alone i have caught, smallies,largemouth,rock bass, white bass, black and white crappie, saugeye, bluegill, sucker, carp ,northern pike,channel cat,and shouvelhead all within a 10 mile stretch of river. and as far as the smallies go the fish is hands down better north of the city in numbers and size. i have noticed allot of guys get excited over 12 in smallies and thats fine but when i go out i'm disappointed if i don't catch at least one over 16''. 

i'm not sure if diversity is the real question here or is it sustained pop. if your wanting to go to a river and automatically catch a wide variety of fish you better be damn good or be with someone who knows the river system pretty well. i truly belive that allot of the rivers in ohio hold the same type of fish but not in the same populations. but if you go out try new tactics, especially live bait you can catch a wide variety of fish. that is part of fishing to me going out and finding them, figureing out what they are feeding on and target specific species differently.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Totally beside the point, but I just caught your signature line Mushijobah and had to interject with "I think *not*!"


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Fishintechnician- I was refering to the lowest dam on the Scioto, closest to the Ohio River. Also, good point, live bait(minnows) will catch a "diverse" variety of fish.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

my mistake


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Eugene said:


> Totally beside the point, but I just caught your signature line Mushijobah and had to interject with "I think *not*!"


Haha maybe maybe. I just add it to make people strive to be a better fisherman that I am


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Haha maybe maybe. I just add it to make people strive to be a better fisherman that I am


Mushi............ask him if he means be method of rod and reel.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> Mushi............ask him if he means be method of rod and reel.



Great point. Electroshocking doesn't count, Eugene!!! 
Hell even I could figure out how to put a couple smallies in the boat if I had a car battery and a fancy net! LOL!!


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

andyman said:


> Great point. Electroshocking doesn't count, Eugene!!!
> Hell even I could figure out how to put a couple smallies in the boat if I had a car battery and a fancy net! LOL!!


Damn! Then I'm out.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I've been out of that game for a year now


----------



## footballnfishin (Feb 24, 2006)

i would say Bd its much cleaner some access points that i would suggest are off Amity rd there are old rock quarries that are now owned by the state and are open to public fishing makes for easy parking creek flows directly behind these also i would agree the BD is very diverse i would also suggest wading although right now water levels are still very low and cold look for moving water


----------

